# Mehr als eine Million Beschwerden gegen Spam-Mails



## Captain Picard (23 April 2006)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/71757
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/64164


> Mehr als eine Million Beschwerden gegen lästige Spam-Mails sind bisher beim Bundesverband der Verbraucherzentralen (vzbv) eingegangen. Das Problem sei, dass bis zu 90 Prozent der Mails aus dem Ausland kämen und die Verantwortlichen schwer zu ermitteln seien, teilte die Chefin der Verbraucherzentralen, Edda Müller, am Donnerstag in Berlin mit. Die meisten Beschwerden, die im Rahmen einer Kampagne eintrafen, bezogen sich auf Werbung von Arzneimitteln, Software und Erotik. Beim deutschsprachigen Spam handelt es sich nach den Erkenntnissen des vzbv zu 50 Prozent um Phishing-Mails, mit denen Kriminelle versuchen, beispielsweise Accountdaten sowie PINs und TANs für Online-Banking abzugreifen.


cp


----------



## Captain Picard (25 April 2006)

*AW: Mehr als eine Million Beschwerden gegen Spam-Mails*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/72324


> T-Online, die Internet-Tochter der Deutschen Telekom, wehrt schätzungsweise
> täglich rund eine Milliarde unerwünschter E-Mails ab, die sonst die Postfächer ihrer Kunden verstopft
> hätten. "Ein Bruchteil davon, rund 30 Millionen normale Mails, werden im Durchschnitt am Tag
> an die Anwender vermittelt.


So ganz wohl ist mir dabei nicht. Woher weiß T-Online was Spam ist und was nicht?


----------



## drboe (25 April 2006)

*AW: Mehr als eine Million Beschwerden gegen Spam-Mails*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/72324
> 
> 
> > T-Online, die Internet-Tochter der Deutschen Telekom, wehrt schätzungsweise
> ...


Ich kenne T-Online nicht genau, aber es kann doch sein, dass der Nutzer bei T-Online spam-Filter setzen kann, so wie bei anderen ISP auch. Dann wäre das nicht zu beanstanden.

Was m. E. sehr bedenklich ist, ist das Verhältnis, so es denn stimmt. 97% spam! D. h., dass man für gut die 30fache Bandbreite bezahlt, die man benötigt. Die Mails werden ja leider bis in die Infrastruktur der Telekom/T-Online transportiert, bevor sie als spam erkannt werden.

M. Boettcher


----------



## stieglitz (11 Mai 2006)

*AW: Mehr als eine Million Beschwerden gegen Spam-Mails*



			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Was m. E. sehr bedenklich ist, ist das Verhältnis, so es denn stimmt. 97% spam! D. h., dass man für gut die 30fache Bandbreite bezahlt, die man benötigt. Die Mails werden ja leider bis in die Infrastruktur der Telekom/T-Online transportiert, bevor sie als spam erkannt werden.
> 
> M. Boettcher


Das mit 97 % kann schon stimmen. Bei mir in der Firma werden auch weit über
90 % vorneweg gefiltert. Die Spammer verwenden auf gut Glück erfundene Namen  nach dem Schema  [email protected]. Wenn so eine Adresse nicht gibt, wird das Mail eben sofort gelöscht. Das sind immerhin ca. 20-30 Tausend am Tag! Und das in einer mittelständischen Firma.
Manchmal wirkt das wie ddos Angriff.


----------

